# Gardening in Egypt



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I have calmed down over the last few days and don't go out I have been busy with other mystery things which will lead to my spiral to doom I have one toe in the quick sand already 

HOWEVER I have started doing some gardening. I managed to get some soil from Old Sharm, some pots and a shovel and I brought seeds with me suited to this climate - brugmansia, lemon basil, gerbera, california poppy and some bulbs native to South Africa. The grounds guys here have shown me how to get the sprinkler going, it was like however they had never seen a seed packet before probably thought I was growing hashish or something maybe they were not used to see one person doing a job that would have taken them 2 days as they normally have 2 people watch when one works 

My oxalis has blooms on it and my spiderplants are thriving..one thing I have noticed is do not use tap water for the cuttings here they turn black use bottled

I left the labels I just hope these guys donot come and rip them out and think they are weeds

Anyone else here do gardening, it's awesome and things grow really well


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Fill a bucket or other large container that is open (not a bottle - which has a "nozzle" ), and leave it for a few days..... That will allow the chlorine to
evaporate off, and hopefully solve your "blackening" problem.
Suggest getting yourself a plastic "barmeel" and keeping it permanently 
somewhere for your water supply......


----------



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

If you are going to de-chlorinate the water before using it then there are many advantages to keeping it oxygenated with an air stone..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

madgiz said:


> If you are going to de-chlorinate the water before using it then there are many advantages to keeping it oxygenated with an air stone..


and do you really think that all of the hotels that have a lovely display of plants go to all of this trouble......all the plants and trees in my garden i grew in sand fertilized with camel s**t.....the open areas that you see in most places are watered with what is commonly known as night soil from those tankers which have the most awful smell as they go past......never had plants and trees grow so fast as they did in Egypt and with so litle effort.


----------



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> and do you really think that all of the hotels that have a lovely display of plants go to all of this trouble......all the plants and trees in my garden i grew in sand fertilized with camel s**t.....the open areas that you see in most places are watered with what is commonly known as night soil from those tankers which have the most awful smell as they go past......never had plants and trees grow so fast as they did in Egypt and with so litle effort.


I wouldn't have thought that the hotels would go to the trouble of de-chlorinating the water you are right but as whiskey has spoken about it then I thought it was worth mentioning that standing water not only loses oxygen quite rapidly but can also stagnate and become a breeding ground for parasites.. This can be completely avoided by bubbling the water with an air stone, if of course you are going to go to the trouble of de-chlorinating it. 
I wouldn't have thought it would make any difference to indigenous plants but I can't remember whether Horus took plants and seeds with him from the UK. If so then it's a practice that he might think about looking into..


----------



## egyptiansun (Feb 18, 2011)

Condition the water overnight by adding a small cap of peroxide and let it sit. The chlorine will be displaced and removed.

An air stone will work, but not disinfectant.

Disinfectant is not needed, especially if you have a good balance of probiotics and fungi. If you have an abundance of healthy roots your balance is there and just maintain.

Camel ****s and fish are great sources when mulched well over time.

In a land of justice and faith you can grow a mustard seed the size of your head.


----------

